# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Трактовка текста Гита 2.54

## romanovsky

У меня вопрос относительно текста - 
_Бхагавад-гита 2.54._
В грамматическом плане текст не сложен.
Вот сам текст
Текст 54 
арджуна увача
_стхита-праджнасйа ка бхаша самадхи-стхасйа кешава
стхита-дхих ким прабхашета ким асита враджета ким_

Вот мой перевод
Арджуна сказал:
_Каково описание того, кто упрочился в мудрости, установился в самадхи, 
как может быть описан стойкий в мыслях, как он проходит (пастбища индрий), как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)?_ 

На все эти вопросы 
мы получаем ответы вдальнейшем,
_в этой же главе,_ 
и я могу указать эти тексты.

Вот перевод из Гиты, 
которая распространяется обществом:
Арджуна сказал:
_ "О Кришна, по каким признакам я узнаю того, чье знание погружено в трансцендентное?
 Как и каким языком он говорит? Как он сидит и как двигается?"_

В отношении первой строки у меня вопросов нет,
 а в отношении второй возникают недоумения, 
а именно:

_Как и каким языком он говорит?_ - 
а если человек заикается, 
или у него своеобразное произношение... 
_да и где в Гите Кришна отвечает на этот вопрос?_

*Как он сидит и как двигается?* - 
а если у человека плохая осанка или сколиоз,
 или, вообще одной ноги нет, 
или двух, или он инвалид-колясочник, 
он что не может быть
_ ...стойким в мыслях..._ 
или 
_...погрузиться а трансцедентное..._ 
_да и где в Гита Кришна отвечает на этот вопрос?_

Комментарий к этому переводу я читал,
 и он моё недоумение не рассеял...

_Как может внешний вид быть связан с достижением самадхи?_

Да простят меня вайшнавы,
 но Свами Прабхупада внешне не красив, 
и если бы я судил по внешности, 
то его внешний вид не дал бы мне повода говорить, 
что он достиг трансцедентного.
_
Но я по внешности не сужу и так заявлять не буду._

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Там говорится не каким языком он говорит, а что именно он говорит. В комментарии ответ, что осознавшая себя душа говорит только о Кришне.
Далее в стихах ничего не говорится о внешней красоте, там как раз Кришна описывает внутренние качества, то что такой человек избавился от стремления к чувственным наслаждениям и обуздал свой ум. Арджуна просто хочет понять, как он может узнать такого человека, если встретится с ним. Он же не может сразу заглянуть ему в сердце и т д. Но по внешним признакам, мы косвенно можем составить некоторое представление о внутреннем мире человека. Сам Прабхупада  сидел с ровной спиной и имел аристокритическую походку.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Как и каким языком он говорит? Как он сидит и как двигается?


Верный перевод. Эта строка во всех авторитетных вариантах перевода выглядит именно так, не только у Прабхупады. К сожалению, вы даже близко не авторитет, чтобы доверять вашему переводу. То, что вы не понимаете - тоже не аргумент, пингвины в ядерной физике тоже ничего не понимают, и это не означает ошибочность последней.

Если хотите разобраться - посмотрите с такой стороны. Арджуна спросил - как мыслит, как сидит, как двигается просветленный? Как его узнать, чтобы стремиться стать таким? Кришна до конца главы рассказывает ему об отрешенности от корыстных желаний, чувств и прочего. Поясняет взаимосвязь желаний и гнева. *тут вас должно осенить. Не?*

Смысл не в том, что калека не может быть просветленным. Один калека сидит и весь дергается, у него лицо от злости перекошено, а в руке бутылка водки. А другой спокойно сидит и голубей кормит с улыбкой.
Гнев, о котором говорит Кришна, проявляется внешне, всегда. При одних и тех же обстоятельствах просветленный и обычный человек ведут себя по разному. Вы видели вживую хоть кого-нибудь, сколько-нибудь близкого к просветлению? Я видел. Достаточно одного взгляда на внешний вид, в глаза, чтобы увидеть, что из себя представляет человек. Один раз я заглянул в глаза человеку и утонул там, в этом спокойствии и отрешенности, прошло уже больше года с того события, а он до сих пор перед моими глазами стоит как будто вчера видел.

Просветленный человек не выглядит как наркоман на спидах, он не орет на окружающих, он не дергается от отвращения при проходе мимо бомжа, он не злится, если ему на ногу наступили. Хоть немного поняли?





> Да простят меня вайшнавы,
> но Свами Прабхупада внешне не красив, 
> и если бы я судил по внешности,


Что может увидеть поедатель коров на застывшей фотографии? Убийцам тоже кажется прекрасным то, что они делают. Развращенные люди смеются над девственностью и тычут пальцем в добродетельную девушку, унижая её. Это то, что сейчас происходит во всем мире, а вы всего лишь один из многих. 

Я к тому, что старость, конечно, не радость. Но морщины не влияют на восприятие просветленного человека - просветленность видят вживую абсолютно все, даже закоренелые преступники, а вот на изображениях её видят только те, кто хотя бы чуть-чуть продвинулся на духовном пути. К сожалению, не читал воспоминания о Прабхупаде, зато много об Айенгаре - двигается он для своих почти ста лет как молодой, но внешне годы всё же очень видно. Так вот, Бойко писал о встрече с Айенгаром - еще когда человек его не видит, а только входит в комнату с Айенгаром - волосы встают дыбом. Все вокруг как будто наэлектризовано, какие-то мощные потоки энергии. В общем, всем телом ощущается вся эта суровость. Это и есть одно из внешних проявлений просветления. У других по другому, конечно, например, читал о святой из Индии, тоже старенькой, которая входит в зал обычно и .. ничего не происходит. Ну старушка и старушка. А потом, после простой ничего не значащей болтовни, минут через 15, каждый в зале вдруг ощущает невероятное счастье. Люди сидят и смеются, выходят потом в слезах после встречи - мол, никогда в жизни со мной такого не было. Тоже просветление, только саттвичное, а не раджасичное, как я полагаю, у Айенгара.

Окститесь, короче. Вы видите уродство там, где другие видят красоту, и в этом случае лучше жевать, чем говорить, если вы хоть чего-нибудь соображаете.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

М-да, грубо, но в точку.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*romanovsky*, после вопросов Арджуны начинаются ответы Кришны, и они вовсе не такие очевидные (типа заика или горбатый). Там речь идет о качествах и поведении.

Вообще это изучается в курсе бхакти-шастр, и я не могу сейчас найти какой-то электронный текст, чтобы скопировать. Есть только мои записки в рабочей тетрадке. Если никто из пандитов не ответит, то потом попытаюсь что-то написать по своим записям  :smilies:

----------


## romanovsky

> Далее в стихах ничего не говорится о внешней красоте, там как раз Кришна описывает внутренние качества...


Вот именно из этого я и исходил,
 переводя так  как я перевёл,
 именно потому что дальше, 
то есть в текстах 55-72,
 ..._ничего не говорится о внешней красоте_...,
 а вот в тексте 56 прямо отвечается на вопрос
 ...стхитадхир ким прабхашета...,
 то есть 
...как описывается стойкий в мыслях...:
духкхешв анудвигна-манах сукхешу вигата-сприхах
вита-рага-бхайа-кродхах _стхита-дхир мунир учйате_ 
то есть

56.Мудрец, удаливший стремление к приятному, удаливший страсть, страх, гнев,
 чей манас не возбуждается от неприятного, _описывается как стойкий в мыслях. 
_

И даже в переводе который распространяет общество говорится то же самое:
56. Того, кто не теряет равновесия ума даже перед лицом тройственных страданий и не радуется счастью, того, кто избавился от привязанностей, страха и гнева, _называют невозмутимым мудрецом=(стхита-дхир мунир учйате)._ 
Именно *называют!*
но нигде не описывается как он* говорит*.

----------


## romanovsky

> Эта строка во всех авторитетных вариантах перевода выглядит именно так, не только у Прабхупады...


С этим я не спорю, 
и у Смирнова и у Семенцова и прочих...
 эта строка выглядит именно так.



> Арджуна спросил - как мыслит, как сидит, как двигается просветленный?


Но в каких текстах этой главы
 Кришна рассказывает о том
 как достигший самадхи 
говорит, сидит или ходит?
* Суть вопроса именно в этом.*



> Просветленный человек не выглядит как наркоман на спидах


Я никогда не видел просветлённого, 
но уверен, что *он вовсе не похож на пропойцу.
*



> Что может увидеть поедатель коров на застывшей фотографии?


А я так и написал, 
что *внешний вид ни о чём не говорит.
*



> Убийцам тоже кажется прекрасным то, что они делают.


Откуда нам знать, 
что кажется уголовным преступникам или маньякам?
*Может они раскаиваются...
*



> Вы видите уродство там, где другие видят красоту...


Да ведь я же написал, 
что _по внешности я не сужу...
_




> ...этом случае лучше жевать, чем говорить, если вы хоть чего-нибудь соображаете.


2.63. От гнева бывает помутнение рассудка, от помутнения – утрата памяти, из-за утраты памяти – исчезновение буддхи, из-за исчезновения буддхи личность гибнет.

----------


## romanovsky

> М-да, грубо, но в точку.


Кто груб - 
он находится под влиянием низших эмоций,

А тот, 
кто не в состоянии справиться с низшими эмоциями
в точку редко попадает...

----------


## romanovsky

> ...после вопросов Арджуны начинаются ответы Кришны... .
>  ...Там речь идет о качествах и поведении...


Вот именно в этом и суть моего вопроса,
что в ответах Кришны
ничего не говориться о том, как:

Стойкий в мыслях _говорит_,
но говорится о том, как он *описывается*,

как он _сидит_,
но говорится о том
как он _остаётся_ стойким в мыслях.

как он _передвигается_,
но говорится о том,
как он _проходит_ пастбища индрий.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

думаю, Вам нужно учитывать тип индийского мышления, которое несколько отличается от западного с его упором на индивидуализацию. Индийское мышление тяготеет к к цельности, сплавленности, и чтобы одно слово выражало целую группу, конгломерат ассоциативных понятий. 

В западном восприятии "говорить" ("сидеть", "ходить"...) - это именно говорить и ничто иное. За словом "говорить" закреплено одно чёткое индивидуальное значение: "создавать звуковые колебания голосовыми связками с разным участием мышц горла и ротовой полости", и шаг вперёд/назад от этого значения делается редко.  

Но в индийской философии (погуглите Бхартрихари, если интересно) подход другой: "говорить" - это не столько в узком смысле, какие-то движения ртом, сколько в более широком - изъяснение себя, обнаруживание что у меня внутри, выдавание всего этого наружу. В санскрите многие глаголы говорения по значениям, классу и даже аудиально (по звучанию) пересекаются с глаголам освещения. В нашем случае (БГ 2.54), корень bhAS (яснять, говорить на ясном, толковом языке) по классу и даже аудиально похож на bhAs (освещаться, ясниться, оказываться ясным). 
_____________________________________




> описывается как стойкий в мыслях.





> стойкий в мыслях


dhI всё же лучше переводить как "ум". Ну, или хотя бы "мыслевзор", но уж никак не словом множественого числа "мысли". Вам нужно передать идею одноцельности, ведь dhI - это нечто цельное, как целен и взор, но не отдельные индивидуальные мысли. 
Вот, в новом переводе БГ хорошо сделали: 



> Того ... называют мудрецом, обуздавшим свой ум.


идея цельности передана как нельзя лучше, просто и ёмко.  




> Но в каких текстах этой главы Кришна рассказывает о том как достигший самадхи говорит, сидит или ходит?


как распознать - 55 
как говорит (изьясняет себя) - 56, 57 
как сидит - 58, 59, 61 + 60, 62, 63 
как ходит - 64

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

На бхакти-шастрах нам объясняли так:
Вопрос "как он говорит" означает "как он внешне реагирует на происходящее" - на это отвечает 57 текст
"Как он выражает свои мысли" - это вопрос о внутренней реакции человека на события - ответ Кришны в 56 стихе
"Как сидит" - это вопрос о поведении в бездействии - 58-63 тексты
"Как ходит" - поведение в деятельности - 64-67 тексты

----------


## romanovsky

> как распознать - 55 
> как говорит (изьясняет себя) - 56, 57 
> как сидит - 58, 59, 61 + 60, 62, 63 
> как ходит - 64


Да, именно в этих текстах Кришна и отвечает на вопросы, заданные ему в тексте 54.
Но давайте посмотрим ответы:

Текст 56.
_Того, кто не теряет равновесия ума даже перед лицом тройственных страданий и не радуется счастью, того, кто избавился от привязанностей, страха и гнева, называют невозмутимым мудрецом._ 
Разве в этом тексте Кришна отвечает на вопрос ...*как и каким языком он говорит*...?
Нет конечно, но он описывает невозмутимого, стойкого в мыслях мудреца. Стало быть вопрос был именно такой как я перевёл ...*как может быть описан стойкий в мыслях*...

Текст 61
_Того, кто отстраняет свои чувства от объектов чувств и держа их в повиновении сосредоточивает свое сознание на Мне, называют человеком с твердым разумом._ 
Разве в этом тексте и в 58, 59, 62, 63 Кришна отвечает на вопрос ..._как он сидит_...?
Нет конечно, но он описывает то, как невозмутимый, стойкий в мыслях ..._остаётся спокоен_...
 Стало быть вопрос был именно такой как я перевёл ..._как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)_?...

Тексты 62-64
_Когда человек созерцает объекты чувств, у него появляется привязанность к ним. Из этой привязанности возникает вожделение, которое затем трансформируется в гнев. 

Гнев повергает человека в тьму иллюзии, а иллюзия приводит к потере памяти. Вместе с памятью пропадает разум, и тот, кто лишился разума, снова падает в океан материальных страданий. 

Однако тот, кто ни к чему не привязывается и ничего не отвергает, тот, кто следует регулирующим принципам, достигает освобождения и подчиняет себе чувства, получает всю милость Господа._ 
Разве в этих текстах Кришна отвечает на вопрос ..._как двигается_...?
Нет конечно, но он описывает ..._как он проходит (пастбища индрий)_... или ...объекты чувств...

Не спорю, слово - оно что телега и каждый накладывает на него свой смысл. 
Например:
На фразу  Как и каким языком он говорит?  
Можно наложить  ..._как он себя выражает_..., 
то есть какую он своей речью _даёт себе характеристику_, 
то есть этой фразой Арджуна просит _дать характеристику того, 
кто стоек в мысли_. Ну я так сразу и перевёл....

Я думаю, что в словах и так много путаницы, 
поэтому каждое слово и перевожу в том значении, 
в котором оно употребляется в нашем обществе, 
_и применительно к общему контексту.
_

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Я думаю, что в словах и так много путаницы, 
> поэтому каждое слово и перевожу в том значении, 
> в котором оно употребляется в нашем обществе, 
> _и применительно к общему контексту.
> _


Священные писания так не изучаются, подбирая самостоятельно подходящие на наш взгляд слова. Писания можно изучать только через гуру и в смиренном состоянии ума. Прабхупада уже сделал авторитетный перевод Гиты. Зачем пытаться его превзойти? Мы не обладаем такими полномочиями. Адвайта Ачарья когда не мог понять обин из текстов Гиты постился, пока Сам Господь Ему не открыл его. 
Но самое важное принять авторитете гуру.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Да ведь я же написал, что _по внешности я не сужу..._


Ох, и вы еще пытаетесь интерпретировать священные писания, не обладая даже элементарной логикой  :smilies:  




> СУЖДЕ́НИЕ В традиц. формальной логике (вплоть до работ Фреге по логической семантике) под С. понимали (с теми или иными незначительными оговорками и дополнениями) утвердительное или отрицательное повествовательное предложение.


Вы написали "Прабхупада не красив" - это и есть суждение, точка. После этого можно написать большими красными буквами, а также, по славной традиции, на 10 строчках подряд "это не суждение" - ничего от этого не изменится. Детский сад..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Почему перевод Прабхупады отличается от остальных?*


....Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж:   Сам Кришна в Гите утверждает, что самым первым условием обретения подлинного знания является смирение (аманитвам — 13.8).
 Хотя, разумеется, вы не одиноки в своем мнении. Среди людей, его разделяющих, даже директор Института востоковедения РАН Р. Рыбаков. Однако само по себе это еще не делает вас (и его) более правым. Если позволите, попытаюсь объяснить, почему.

 Даже в обычной теории перевода говорится, что хороший переводчик переводит не слова. Слова переводит только очень плохой переводчик, потому что в разных языках нет даже двух слов, которые бы абсолютно точно совпадали по значению, окраске, особенностям употребления и проч. Переводчик чуть по-лучше переводит предложения — то, что пытаетесь делать вы. Но даже это еще нельзя считать переводом. Хороший переводчик должен переводить весь текст целиком, иначе говоря, настоящий переводчик определяет значение слов в контексте всего произведения. Перевод — это ВСЕГДА интерпретация, а интерпретация может быть правильной только тогда, когда мы учитываем смысл всего текста. Иногда люди пытаются скрыть свою интерпретацию за маской «объективности», но как только они сталкиваются с каким-то сложным или двусмысленным местом (а в философском тескте, тем более санскритском, где каждое слово очень и очень многозначно), как им волей-неволей приходится интерпретировать текст в соответствии со своими представлении о его смысле. В своем переводе Шрила Прабхупада не скрывает принципов своей интерпретации. Именно поэтому он приводит подстрочник, чтобы любой «знаток» санскрита мог попробовать свои силы в «переводе» (что вы и сделали). Иначе говоря, он включает свой комментарий, написанный в русле традиции Гаудия-веданты, уже в перевод самих текстов. Это один из возможных и очень широко распространенных в индийской культуре методов перевода (он называется бхава-анувада). При этом Шрила Прабхупада исходит из намерений Самого автора Бхагавад-гиты, Шри Кришны, который в начале 4 главы объясняет, кто может понять сокровенную суть этого писания: бхакто ‘си ме сакха чети рахасйам хй этад уттамам — «Я рассказываю тебе эту науку, ибо ты мой друг и мой бхакта, и потому только ты можешь проникнуть в ее суть» (4.3). Именно такой подход сделал Бхагавад-гиту как она есть самым широко распространенным переводом, переводом, который достигает цели самого текста, заключительного указания Кришны: ман мана бхава мад бхакто — «Думай обо Мне, стань Моим бхактой…» (9.34, 18.65). Это повеление Кришны люди стали исполнять только после того, как вышла «Бхагавад-гита как она есть», что само по себе является самым сильным доказательством правоты подхода Шрилы Прабхупады.»


Полностью тут:  http://www.sambandha.ru/perevod_srila_prabhupada/

----------


## Александр.Б

Арджуна задал вопрос о том, как ему опознать такого человека.
Кришна ему описал признаки, по которым это можно сделать, вот и всё)))
Просто Кришна проигнорировал то, что не является этими признаками.

Обычно, учитель отвечает на вопрос ученика не по форме, а по содержанию.
Да мы и сами в жизни постоянно так делаем))) разве нет?

например:
вопрос: - Я вот хочу купить автомобиль с рук, а опыта у меня нет, на что мне обратить внимание при покупке? Может на чистоту ковриков салона, или количество бензина в баке?
ответ: - смотри на техническое состояние мотора, подвески, электрики, проверь геометрию кузова и качество лакокрасочного покрытия.

Вот видите, в ответе нет упоминания о тех вещах, что перечислил вопрошающий! Он не знает предмета, потому и спрашивает так, как умеет.
ИМХО

----------


## romanovsky

> Священные писания так не изучаются, подбирая самостоятельно подходящие на наш взгляд слова...


Я пользуюсь *авторитетными словарями*: Апте и Монье-Вильямса...

----------


## romanovsky

> Вы написали "Прабхупада не красив" - это и есть суждение...


Это не моё суждение, а _мнение моих знакомых_,
 которые видели его фото...
Я же на внешность не обращаю внимания...
У меня был старший брат - инвалид-колясочник...
_Вот именно поэтому_ я по-внешности не сужу.

----------


## romanovsky

> Арджуна задал вопрос о том, как ему опознать такого человека...


Да я ведь так и перевёл
_...как может быть описан стойкий в мыслях..._

----------


## romanovsky

> ...Хороший переводчик должен переводить весь текст целиком, иначе говоря, настоящий переводчик определяет значение слов в контексте всего произведения...


Именно так я и сделал: 
Перевёл текст 2.54 опираясь на словари и знание грамматики, 
а потом сверил свой перевод с текстами 2.55-72 
и понял, что ответы Кришны 
_полностью соответствуют вопросам из текста_:

54. Арджуна сказал:
Каково описание того, кто упрочился в мудрости, установился в самадхи, как может быть описан стойкий в мыслях, как он проходит (пастбища индрий), как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)? 

На вопрос 
...Как может быть описан стойкий в мыслях... 
_был дан ответ в 2.56_
На вопрос 
...как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)... 
_был дан ответ в 2.60-61_
На вопрос 
... как он проходит (пастбища индрий)... 
_был дан ответ в 2.62-64
_

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Я пользуюсь *авторитетными словарями*: Апте и Монье-Вильямса...


Ваше желание глубоко постичь Бхагавад-гиту весьма похвально. Но Вы идете не тем путем, и здесь дело не в словарях. Вы штурмуете Бхагавад-гиту своим умом, а это личность, и она сама решает кому открыться. Она откроет свой тайный смысл, если Вы ей понравитесь. Начните просто поклоняться этому трактату и той личности, благодаря которой она к нам пришла, и Вы увидите, результат будет совершенно другой.
Есть два пути получения знания восходящий и нисходящий или индуктивный и дедуктивный. Так вот священные писания мы не можем познать восходящим путем, т е своими усилиями, это знание дается свыше тому, кто нашел прибежище у стоп духовного учителя, служит ему и задает вопросы в смиренном состоянии ума.

----------


## romanovsky

> Но Вы идете не тем путем, и здесь дело не в словарях.


Да как же _без словаря_ 
и _знания грамматики,_ 
можно что-либо перевести, 
на голом энтузиазме далеко не уедешь...

----------


## romanovsky

> Вы штурмуете Бхагавад-гиту своим умом, а это личность, и она сама решает кому открыться. Она откроет свой тайный смысл, если Вы ей понравитесь. Начните просто поклоняться этому трактату и той личности, благодаря которой она к нам пришла, и Вы увидите, результат будет совершенно другой...


Так может быть 
я и выучил санскрит, 
и продолжаю совершенствоваться именно потому, 
что _развил преданность к Кришне_... 
Вот мне и было дано? 
Я не шучу.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

А что Вам было дано? Вы публикуйтесь, печатайтесь, а мы почитаем, посмотрим...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> С этим я не спорю, 
> и у Смирнова и у Семенцова и прочих...


Кстати, Семенцов изучал у стоп гуру в Индии. Потому и перевел хорошо. Вы в курсе? Правда, потом ему гуру сказал, что надо следовать традиционной вере той земли, в которой рожден. И Семенцов принял православие. Его товарищ, профессор Зубов, об этом рассказывал.

----------


## Макс_И

> Так может быть 
> я и выучил санскрит, 
> и продолжаю совершенствоваться именно потому, 
> что развил преданность к Кришне... 
> Вот мне и было дано? 
> Я не шучу.


Смерть проверит нашу преданность. Любого из нас. И в соответствии с этим мы получим новое тело : духовное или материальное. Харе Кришна =)

----------


## romanovsky

> А что Вам было дано? Вы публикуйтесь, печатайтесь, а мы почитаем, посмотрим...


Я изучил санскрит по курсу Бюлера. 
Самостоятельно перевёл Бхагавата-пурану, 
Гиту и ещё много чего... 
_Вот это мне было дано._

Всё это мне было дано _для самопознания_.
Как это опубликовать для общего употребления я не знаю,
значит,_ пока_, мне этого не дано.

Наверно поэтому я и сижу дома 
с двойным переломом левого бедра.
Но я не сомневаюсь, 
что _если будет дано_ - опубликую...

----------


## romanovsky

> Кстати, Семенцов изучал у стоп гуру в Индии. Потому и перевел хорошо...


Я бы не сказал, что хорошо, 
во многих текстах, 
в том числе в 2.54. 
явные ошибки...

----------


## romanovsky

> Правда, потом ему гуру сказал, что надо следовать традиционной вере той земли, в которой рожден. И Семенцов принял православие. Его товарищ, профессор Зубов, об этом рассказывал.


А мы то живём на земле ариев, 
и то, 
что насильно внедрённое "Красным солнышком" православие
 существует здесь более 1000 лет 
не делает нас _автоматически причастными_ к нему.

----------


## romanovsky

> Смерть проверит нашу преданность. Любого из нас...


Полностью с вами согласен, 
поэтому _по внешнему виду и речам,_ 
нельзя сказать 
к _кому и кто_ развил преданность...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Я изучил санскрит по курсу Бюлера.


Ну, мда, для публикации такого адхикара будет маловато. Я бы с удовольствием почитал академический перевод некоторых частей Бхагавата пураны - насколько знаю, такого перевода пока нет.
А какое количество Бхагавата пураны Вы перевели? Можете дать почитать? Перевод на русский язык? (надеюсь, что да)

Поправляйтесь скорее. Храни Бог.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А мы то живём на земле ариев, и то, что насильно внедрённое "Красным солнышком" православие существует здесь более 1000 лет не делает нас _автоматически причастными_ к нему.


Конечно, не делает. Гуру Семенцова сказал ему, что нужно исповедовать традиционную веру той земли, в которой рожден. А до православия на территории Руси были *разрозненные языческие культы*. Разговоры про русских ариев - это забавы для националистов и нацистов. Модная торговая марка для не смотрящих вперед, а оглядывающихся назад и там пытающихся найти эфемерную основу для гордости.

----------


## romanovsky

> А какое количество Бхагавата пураны Вы перевели? Можете дать почитать? Перевод на русский язык? (надеюсь, что да)


Я перевёл всю Бхагавата-пурану.
Естественно на русский.
Могу, для начала,
Отправить Первую песнь.
Это файл .doc

Да, перевода с санскрита на русский не существует.
Дайте адрес своей почты,
вот я вам лично и отправлю.

----------


## romanovsky

> Разговоры про русских ариев - это забавы для националистов и нацистов. Модная торговая марка для не смотрящих вперед, а оглядывающихся назад и там пытающихся найти эфемерную основу для гордости.


Согласен,
я имел ввиду лишь то, 
что _перед тем как перекочевать в Индию_,
арии жили на нашей территории.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Согласен,
> я имел ввиду лишь то, 
> что _перед тем как перекочевать в Индию_,
> арии жили на нашей территории.


Разве? Кажется, это даже не гипотеза, которая имеет хождение в научных или околонаучных или альтернативно-научных кругах.  :smilies: 
Да и вообще, арии - это самоназвание народов древнего Ирана и древней Индии. Если делать шаг назад к предкам ариев, то их придется называть как-то по-другому, не ариями.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Я перевёл всю Бхагавата-пурану.


Сколько времени заняло?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> .. нужно учитывать тип индийского мышления, которое несколько отличается от западного с его упором на индивидуализацию. Индийское мышление тяготеет к к цельности, сплавленности, и чтобы одно слово выражало целую группу, конгломерат ассоциативных понятий.
> .. в индийской философии подход другой: "говорить" - это не столько в узком смысле, какие-то движения ртом, сколько в более широком - изъяснение себя, обнаруживание что у меня внутри, выдавание всего этого наружу.
>  В санскрите многие глаголы говорения по значениям, классу и даже аудиально (по звучанию) пересекаются с глаголам освещения.


    Спасибо! Я тоже столкнулся с этой проблемой, переводя шлоку. И даже по-ошибке указал другой "смысл по умолчанию" . Вот после исправления:
*___________________________________*
*Третий вопрос:
*54. Арджуна сказал:*
*   "Расположенного в том, что до знания" каков язык, в самадхи находящийся (находящегося,) Кешава?*
*   "находящийся"в видении как изъясняется, как сидит (располагается), движется как?*
(  Пожалуйста, опиши подробнее утвердившегося в самадхи. ..)
___________________________________
Тут наверное нужно оба совершенно разных момента и указывать.
 То есть получается, что это может прямо относиться к тому, кто в самадхи. А может про самадхи вроде как и не идти речь в отношении дживы, и указывать его в отношении Ишвары в данном случае. Или обоих одновременно. То есть без четвертого смысла: ни у кого..
 Просьба поправить меня по всплывающим моментам, ибо нахожусь в начале пользования санскритом, не зная о правилах практически ничего.
 Как я могу видеть, тут как *дополнительное измерение появляется: целые подмножества, которые при переводе на другие языки нужно отдельно по областям определения перечислять*..

 Поэтому постоянная путаница с переводом, и это стоит учитывать отдельно. И я тоже взялся для себя сам перевод составить, чтобы максимально близко к тексту (пословно), и чтобы все возможные смыслы описать в меру своих возможностей. Кстати, опыт показывает, что на русский очень даже понятно пословно переводится, и такой общий перевод однозначно нужно проявить.
 Чтобы не только тот смысл превозносить, как это было нужно Ачарьям в их ситуации, а максимально научно всесторонне. И тем более не фанатеть от его единственности. СК - это не фанатизм в любом случае.
 Сейчас вроде бы ничто не мешает заняться этим общим делом, раз у Ачарьев до этого не было на это сознания-времени. На русский непосредственно с санскрита, и .. максимально пословно.
-
 Что касается моего в меру скромного мнения, то могу увидеть такие смыслы по теме:
например: "*покажи, как можешь понятно для совсем непредставляющих*". Ну например со смыслом: *чтобы меньше в теории, а больше того, что можно сразу увидеть.*
 И что еще? Например, что тут нет разницы:
 обращается Арджуна (в связи с поведением Достигшего!) к Кришне как тому, кто находится в самадхи ("уравновешенном видении"?),
 или же вопрошает о тех, кто в нем (самадхи) находится.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Священные писания так не изучаются, подбирая самостоятельно подходящие на наш взгляд слова.
>  Писания можно изучать только через гуру и в смиренном состоянии ума. Прабхупада уже сделал авторитетный перевод Гиты. Зачем пытаться его превзойти? Мы не обладаем такими полномочиями. Адвайта Ачарья когда не мог понять обин из текстов Гиты постился, пока Сам Господь Ему не открыл его. Но самое важное принять авторитете гуру.


 На самом деле, у нас есть такие полномочия. В этом наш долг. Насколько я знаю, Гауранга благословил нас на это (собственную литературу).
 И принятие Учителя не означает просто повторять то, что он говорил. Это означает принять парампару, ее взгляд, и смотреть Оттуда на свои обстоятельства.
 Нам еще очень многое нужно сделать,- того, что не успели Ачарьи. В частности, все, что касается переводов на русский. Особенно - пословных переводов.

----------


## Светлана )

Чтобы переводить Священные писания Вайшнавской  традиции, нужно, как минимум, мясо не кушать...Ну и остальные принципы соблюдать :sorry: чтобы сознание переводчика было в соответствии...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Чтобы переводить Священные писания Вайшнавской  традиции, нужно, как минимум, мясо не кушать...Ну и остальные принципы соблюдатьчтобы сознание переводчика было в соответствии...


Прикольно...

Вариант Бхагавад-гиты, который наиболее известен всему миру - шанкаритский. Т.е. зафиксирован таким благодаря комментарию Шанкары.

Кроме него есть вариант Абхинавагупты. Который был вообще шиваитом.

Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание языка.

----------


## Светлана )

> Вариант Бхагавад-гиты, который наиболее известен всему миру - шанкаритский. Т.е. зафиксирован таким благодаря комментарию Шанкары.
> 
> Кроме него есть вариант Абхинавагупты. Который был вообще шиваитом.


 Для их последователей годится. Просто у последователей Бхактивинода Тхакура, Бхактисидханты Сарасвати, - свои традиции...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

И это делает шанкаритскую Бхагавад-гиту не шанкаритской?
Бхагавад-гита - вне школ. Это общеиндуистский текст. Даже шиваиту он был так интересен, что тот зафиксировал вариант этого текста (не шанкаритский вариант) своим комментарием.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание языка.


Знание языка- самый последний адхикар для переводчика "Бхагавад-Гиты"!

http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20B...20nov1968.html


Шрила Прабхупада: "Существует множество комментариев к Бхагават-Гите на английском языке. И можно задаться вопросом о необходимости ещё одного. Настоящее издание можно объяснить следующим образом. Недавно одна американка попросила меня порекомендовать ей английский перевод Бхагават-Гиты. Я не смог порекомендовать ей никакой перевод.

Разумеется, в Америке можно найти много разных изданий Бхагават-Гиты на английском. Но ни одно из тех, что я видел, не то только в Америке, но также и в Индии строго говоря нельзя назвать авторитетным. Поскольку почти в каждом из них комментатор выразил собственное мнение, не касаясь духа Бхагават-Гиты как таковой.

Дух Бхагават-Гиты раскрывается в ней самой..."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Шрила Прабхупада: Итак, здесь обсуждается этот момент. Это йог, йоги Махариши. Он тоже перевёл Бхагават-Гиту. Но какое он имеет право делать это? Он не имеет права что-то говорить о Бхагават-Гите, потому что он не преданный...

Вы можете принести мне все издания Бхагават-Гиты, которые раньше появлялись в вашей стране. И среди авторов этих книг найдите хотя бы одного человека, который был бы преданным Кришны. Среди них нет никого, преданного. Какое же право он имеет переводить или комментировать Бхагават-Гиту? У него нет никакого права. Он просто суёт свой нос в чужое дело. Это вздор. Просто можете бросить вызов этому человеку. Какое право вы имеете писать о Бхагават-Гите? У него нет никакого права.»

----------


## romanovsky

> Сколько времени заняло?


Я начал изучать санскрит приблизительно в 1997-1999 годах,
интернета тогда ещё не было,
и единственным источником текстов
было общество Сознания Кришны
и распространяемая ими Бхагавата-пурана,
вот я сразу и стал практиковаться в переводе
используя её.
Закончил переводить в 2012 году.
Но чистого времени понадобилось 7-8 лет,
поскольку части Пураны, выпускаемые обществом,
выходили не регулярно.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Мне интересно, что бы сказал пользователь Юрий Анатольевич по поводу изучения санскрита только по курсу Бюлера.

Kasturika d.d.: Я понял Вашу позицию. Я читал мадхваитский перевод Шри Ишопанишад - он отличается от перевода Шрилы Прабхупады (в т.ч. в комментариях). Тоже вайшнавы, между прочим. И где тогда объективность? Все-таки, переводческая квалификация первая.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И где тогда объективность?


Смотря что вы называете словом "объективность"?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Объективность - независимость от человеческого сознания,

от воли и желаний людей.»

Те цитаты Прабхупады как раз-таки объективны в отношении духовной литературы.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Чтобы переводить Священные писания Вайшнавской  традиции, нужно, как минимум, мясо не кушать...Ну и остальные принципы соблюдатьчтобы сознание переводчика было в соответствии...


Конечно, хотябы трупов не кушать. И это лично я выделяю как единственный общий. Дальше уже - по обстоятельствам.
И важно то, что уровень Осознания, проникновения в Духовный мир - не "зарабатывается", а .. есть по-рождению. Имеется ввиду серьезный уровень. А там - правила - не доминируют. И наверное только это и может быть показателем (ахимса).

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> «Объективность - независимость от человеческого сознания,
> 
> от воли и желаний людей.»
> 
> Те цитаты Прабхупады как раз-таки объективны в отношении духовной литературы.


Да пишите, сколько Вам вздумается. Против фактов не попрешь: без знания переводчик вообще ничего не переведет. Тут хоть стопицот цитат приведи, этот камень сдвинуть не сможете.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да пишите, сколько Вам вздумается.


 :biggrin1: 

я не писатель,я читатель.

Просто наблюдаю и удивляюсь, зачем что-то придумывать, когда всё уже есть. Можно скромно пользоваться :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Объективность


Но духовная жизнь-то - субъективна (мёд в банке). Свои переводы, разборы, исследования - это как попытки стать ближе и установить личные взаимоотношения с текстом. Мне нравится как сказал один человек: 

"Очень хорошо, что кому-то открылась Истина, он Ее прочувствовал и записал в виде перевода. Но какой толк в этом для тебя, если ЭТО не произошло с тобой? Речь здесь не о том, чтобы сделать свой перевод или подвергнуть сомнению чей-либо, а о том, чтобы самому достичь состояния ощущения Истины, которое и позволяет делать перевод."

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание языка.


Язык даже гугл знает, но его переводы такие, что черт ногу сломит.
Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание предмета. Например, как программист я Вам гарантирую, что профессиональный переводчик статью по программированию переведет гораздо хуже, чем программист, посредственно знающий язык. У переводчика просто мозг начнет ломаться от терминолгии и специфики применения некоторых слов. Кроме того, переводчику может быть неясна цель статьи.

Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и говорит, что переводить и комментировать слова Кришны может только бхакта Кришны, а не ученый санскритолог и не маявади. Мы прекрасно знаем результат - сотни профессиональных и не очень переводов Бхагавад Гиты на английский были бесполезны, пока Прабхупада не сделал свой перевод.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание предмета... У переводчика просто мозг начнет ломаться от терминолгии и специфики применения некоторых слов. Кроме того, переводчику может быть неясна цель статьи...


Или просто переводчик переведет в соответствии со своими целями. Кришна-то безграничен. Хочет кто-то быть последователем Шанкары, например - да пожалуйста...Кришна дает все возможности.

----------


## romanovsky

> Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание предмета...


Да, безусловно, 
знание предмета абсолютно необходимо, 
но вопрос то ни в этом, 
а в том, 
что для того, чтобы что-нибудь переводить 
нужно сперва _изучить грамматику языка, 
иметь словари,_ 
и постоянно практиковаться в переводах.

Вот вы знаете программирование, 
и что? - 
сможете перевести с португальского статью по программированию, 
_не зная португальского..._?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Язык даже гугл знает, но его переводы такие, что черт ногу сломит.
> Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание предмета. 
> 
> Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и говорит, что переводить и комментировать слова Кришны может только бхакта Кришны, а не ученый санскритолог и не маявади. Мы прекрасно знаем результат - сотни профессиональных и не очень переводов Бхагавад Гиты на английский были бесполезны, пока Прабхупада не сделал свой перевод.


Верно, сколько Бхагавад-Гит бродило по Америке и России до перевода Прабхупады, и кто стал вайшнавом, благодаря им?

Перевод Прабхупады несёт бхакти.

 Мы смотрим на плоды.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Лев Толстой, говорят, читал Гиту. Ну и что? Он даже не понял, что Кришна есть Верховная Личность :sed: 


Переводчиков много, с вайшнавами туго :smilies:

----------


## romanovsky

> Лев Толстой, говорят, читал Гиту. Ну и что?


Да ничего,
просто ушёл в возрасте восьмидесяти с лишним лет из дома,
_бросив всё своё имущество,_
жаль только,
что в пути простудился
и помер от воспаления лёгких,
карма однако...

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Язык даже гугл знает, но его переводы такие, что черт ногу сломит.
> Первый адхикар для переводчика - знание предмета. .. У переводчика просто мозг начнет ломаться от терминолгии и специфики применения некоторых слов. Кроме того, переводчику может быть неясна цель статьи.
> Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада и говорит, что переводить и комментировать слова Кришны может только бхакта Кришны, а не ученый санскритолог и не маявади. Мы прекрасно знаем результат - сотни профессиональных и не очень переводов Бхагавад Гиты на английский были бесполезны, пока Прабхупада не сделал свой перевод.


 И я тоже хотел этот момент выделить: квалификацию в виджнане. Не просто знание языка.
 То есть тут должна быть иерархия у тех, кто переводит (если имеющий Понимание главных тонкостей не знает язык): тогда знающий язык мог бы подготовить черновой вариант и быть консультантом. Тогда они бы вместе могли сделать реально серьезный перевод, и каждый бы вложил в это свое.
 Нет сейчас максимально прямого перевода Гиты школы Гаудиа-вайшнавов, и это большая проблема сейчас. Хотя есть те, кто имеет виджнану, и есть те, кто может всерьез помочь с переводом. Шрила Прабхупада скорее обосновывал в мире религоведения СК как авторитетную со стороны древнеиндийской цивилизации, но очевидно не имел целью тогда давать максимально научный всесторонний пословный перевод самого текста.
 Может начнем отдельную тему максимально научного прямого перевода Гиты на русский язык? Очень нужно! И там бы в обсуждениях все было бы видно, ибо на форумах, где многие тусуются - можно сделать это максимально научно как со стороны виджнаны, так и прямых значений.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Переводы Бхагавад-гиты или Шримад Бхагаватам, которые делают невайшнавы - практически бесполезны. Люди, не посвященные в традицию вайшнавизма не способны должным образом передать трансцендентное знание, которое несут в себе Бхагавад-гита и Шримад Бхагаватам. Они могут лишь переводить слова, но не способны передать духовное знание, которое стоит за словами. ТО есть они могут дать только оболочку, без содержания. Потому ни один перевод сделанный невайшнавом не способен служить той цели, ради которой Шри Кришна поведал Бхагавад-гиту. 

Часто еще бывает, что сторонние люди, не имеющие отношения к вайшнавизму и не знающие традиции перевода и комментирования Бхагавад-гиты в рамках вайшнавизма, берутся делать свой перевод, пытаясь доказать, что переводы вайшнавов неавторитетны или необъективны или неточны. Но это не более чем попытка изгнать Кришну из Бхагавад-гиты, как называл это Шрила Прабхупада. "Бхагавад-гита минус Кришна". Они берут книгу Кришны и пытаются использовать ее в своих целях. Это неправильно. У Бхагавад-гиты есть автор - Шри Кришна, Он поведал ее ради Своих целей, и потому тот, кто даже не знает этих целей Шри Кришны, не должен пытаться изображать из себя знатока Бхагавад-гиты, даже если он "выучил" санскрит по словарям. (Что само по себе сомнительно уже).

----------


## Aniruddha das

> И я тоже хотел этот момент выделить: квалификацию в виджнане. Не просто знание языка.
>  То есть тут должна быть иерархия у тех, кто переводит (если имеющий Понимание главных тонкостей не знает язык): тогда знающий язык мог бы подготовить черновой вариант и быть консультантом. Тогда они бы вместе могли сделать реально серьезный перевод, и каждый бы вложил в это свое.
>  Нет сейчас максимально прямого перевода Гиты школы Гаудиа-вайшнавов, и это большая проблема сейчас. Хотя есть те, кто имеет виджнану, и есть те, кто может всерьез помочь с переводом. Шрила Прабхупада скорее обосновывал в мире религоведения СК как авторитетную со стороны древнеиндийской цивилизации, но очевидно не имел целью тогда давать максимально научный всесторонний пословный перевод самого текста.
>  Может начнем отдельную тему максимально научного прямого перевода Гиты на русский язык? Очень нужно! И там бы в обсуждениях все было бы видно, ибо на форумах, где многие тусуются - можно сделать это максимально научно как со стороны виджнаны, так и прямых значений.


Научным может быть только тот перевод, который позволяет в полной мере постичь науку о Кришне. И перевод Шрилы Прабхупады в полной степени отвечает этому критерию. Если вы просто хотите упражняться в переводе слов Бхагавад-гиты, не принимая во внимание приказ Кришны, который Он делает в Бхагавад-гите, и не пытаетесь следовать этому приказу, который дан каждому человеку: сарва дхарма паритьяджья мам экам шаранам враджа - то смысла в ваших играх в санскритолога не будет никакого.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Постичь Бхавагад-гиту можно только под руководством авторитетного духовного учителя , принадлежащего к ученической преемственности, по которой передается трансцендентное послание Шри Кришны, которое Он изложил в Бхагавад-гите. Попытки понять Бхагавад-гиту с помощью собственного погруженного в иллюзию ума обречены на поражение. Если человек серьезно хочет понять Бхагавад-гиту, он должен обязательно обратиться к духовному учителю. Без этого не возможно обрести подлинное духовное знание.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Научным может быть только тот перевод, который позволяет в полной мере постичь науку о Кришне. И перевод Шрилы Прабхупады в полной степени отвечает этому критерию. Если вы просто хотите упражняться в переводе слов Бхагавад-гиты, не принимая во внимание приказ Кришны, который Он делает в Бхагавад-гите, и не пытаетесь следовать этому приказу, который дан каждому человеку: сарва дхарма паритьяджья мам экам шаранам враджа - то смысла в ваших играх в санскритолога не будет никакого.


 А если мне нужен максимально близкий к тексту перевод шлок? Будьте добры порекомендовать такой русский вариант.
И непонятно последнее: речь идет заранее о тех, кто принял приведенную Вами шлоку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А если мне нужен максимально близкий к тексту перевод шлок? Будьте добры порекомендовать такой русский вариант.


Тут главным является, зачем вам это нужно? Мотив всё определяет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Есть перевод Бхагавад-гиты, который сделал Харидев Прабху, там приводится подробный перевод.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Есть перевод Бхагавад-гиты, который сделал Харидев Прабху, там приводится подробный перевод.


Не могли бы ссылку привести?
-
И отдельно, может всерьез обсудить вопрос общего перевода Гиты на этом форуме - максимально пословного, всестороннего, и прямо на русский.
Вы как модератор могли бы сказать да\нет, ибо иначе в любом случае не получится.
Если "зачем" - будет для максимально прямого понимания самих тонкостей Гиты, которую так превозносил Гауранга отдельно.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Особо я хотел начать с начала. Ктото говорит, зачем нужна Гита, если есть один этот стих?
В таком случае Господь Чайтанья, превозносивший Гиту .. не настолько разумен, как такое говорящие?
 То есть тут явное противоречие получается. Иначе зачем Он превозносил Гиту, а не сказал просто " и в Гите вот такое вконце..", и все, закрыть этот вопрос??

----------


## Aniruddha das

Это форум последователей Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада уже перевел для нас Бхагавад-гиту. Перевод Шрилы Прабхупады передает наставления Шри Кришны в максимально ясном виде. Поэтому для последователей Шрилы Прабхупады нет нужды самим переводить Бхагавад-гиту. Более того, для понимания подлинного послания Бхагавад-гиты важнее даже не переводы текстов, а комментарии Ачарьев Гаудия Вайшнавизма к этим текстам. Потому что санскритские слова многозначительны и их возможно толковать разными способами, что с успехом делают. Важно понимать авторитетное толкование, принятое в цепи ученической преемственности. Шрила Прабхупада основывался в своих комментариях на текстах  комментариев предыдущих Ачарьев, поэтому его комментарии полностью соответсвуют традиции Гаудия Вайшнавов.

Если же кто-то хочет сам переводить Бхагавад-гиту, то кто же может запретить это  :smilies: , но только на этом форуме это будет неуместно. То есть вы можете сами себе переводить, но публикуйте свои переводы в другом месте.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> У меня вопрос относительно текста - 
> _Бхагавад-гита 2.54._


Арджуна спросил возможные варианты как можно узнать такого человека, Кришна ответил как на самом деле его можно узнать.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> _Как может внешний вид быть связан с достижением самадхи?_


_Поскольку причина существует также в следствии, признаки причины можно обнаружить в следствии._ ШБ 3.26.49 

Так как наше материальное тело - это следствие (слепок) нашего сознания, то по отдельным частям тела можно увидеть сознание человека. Называется физиогномика.

_"Сыну Вйасадевы было всего шестнадцать лет. Его ноги, руки, ладони, бедра, плечи, лоб и другие части тела имели совершенную форму. У него были прекрасные большие глаза, а нос и уши были расположены высоко. Черты его лица были очень привлекательны, а шея своей прекрасной формой напоминала раковину.

Его ключицы были покрыты мышцами, грудь была широкой и выпуклой, пупок глубоким, а живот пересекали прекрасные линии. Его руки были длинными, и вьющиеся волосы обрамляли его прекрасное лицо. Он был обнажен, и цветом тела напоминал Господа Кришну.

Цвет его кожи был темен, а сам он был прекрасен юношеской красотой. Совершенство его тела и обаятельная улыбка привлекали к нему женщин. Хотя он и старался скрыть свое естественное величие, великие мудрецы, собравшиеся там, были искушены в физиономистике и потому почтили его, поднявшись со своих мест._ ШБ 1.19.26-28

Таким образом, можно видеть, что внешний вид непосредственно связан с внутренним миром человека. Просто кто-то умеет это видеть, сквозь призму знания, а кто-то не может.

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

> Вот мой перевод
> Арджуна сказал:
> _Каково описание того, кто упрочился в мудрости, установился в самадхи, 
> как может быть описан стойкий в мыслях, как он проходит (пастбища индрий), как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)?_ 
> 
> Вот перевод из Гиты, 
> которая распространяется обществом:
> Арджуна сказал:
> _ "О Кришна, по каким признакам я узнаю того, чье знание погружено в трансцендентное?
>  Как и каким языком он говорит? Как он сидит и как двигается?"_


Начнем с того, что перевод А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупады более точен, нежели вариант перевода, который предлагаете вы.

Арджуна выделяет три критерия для прояснения состояния находящегося в трансцендентном, а именно как он говорит (прабхашета), бездействует (асита) и действует (враджета). У вас только, почему-то два признака, вместо упомянутых Арджуной трех.

В своем переводе вы сначала говорите, что Арджуна спрашивает о том,"как может быть описан (стойкий в мыслях)", а потом он спрашивает "как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)", однако, это не совсем верно, так как сначала Арджуна описывает, то есть называет того, кто находится в трансцендентном состоянии, а потом спрашивает не о том, как достичь этих состояний, а о том, как человек уже достигший этого состояния проявляет это состояние во внешней деятельности, во внешнем мире, чтобы определить кто же на самом деле обладает таким сознанием. То, как достичь этого состояния Кришна описывал несколькими текстами ранее (заниматься надо буддхи-йогой) и потому ваш перевод вопроса о том, "как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)" по большому счету бессмысленный, так как ответ на него Кришна давал уже. 

Более того, стхита-дхиг и стхита-прагья - это само по себе уже следствия состояния самадхи, это разные аспекты самадхи. Кришна устанавливал положение Вед и отношение к ним (42-43) с одной стороны материалисты, которые видят только источник плодов для себя, с другой стороны преданные, для которых Веды - это служение Кришне. Арджуна не хотел сражаться мотивируя это предписанием Вед, однако он приводил материальные аргументы, тогда как Веды предназначены не для оправдания материальных целей, а для служения Кришне. И соответственно есть два вида последователей Вед, веда-вада-ратах, мнимые последователи Вед и вайшнавы, настоящие последователи Вед. Разницу между ними Кришна объясняет в тестах 44-53. Главное между ними отличие - вайшнавы сконцентрированы на служении Кришне (самадхи), материалисты сконцентрированы на своих собственных целях удовлетворения чувств. Но, есть проблема, что внешне их действия могут походить друг на друга, так как внешне они стараются следовать Ведам. Как быть? Потому Арджуна и просит дополнительных разъяснений относительно того, как внешне можно определить того, кто находиться в самадхи, то есть вайшнава при осуществлении им его обязанностей предписанных Ведами. И вот именно вот этот характер деятельности, как говорит, ходит и не ходит, Кришна и описывет Арджуне в последующих текстах.

Потому, перевод Шрилы Прабхупады более точен, нежели ваш перевод.

----------


## Александр Грицай

> *romanovsky*, после вопросов Арджуны начинаются ответы Кришны, и они вовсе не такие очевидные (типа заика или горбатый). Там речь идет о качествах и поведении.
> 
> Вообще это изучается в курсе бхакти-шастр, и я не могу сейчас найти какой-то электронный текст, чтобы скопировать. Есть только мои записки в рабочей тетрадке. Если никто из пандитов не ответит, то потом попытаюсь что-то написать по своим записям


А ещё в "бхакти-шастрах" говорится что бхакти-йога - это путь аскез.Не совсем авторитетный источник, лучше цитаты из шастр приводить, но Вам самому решать.

----------


## romanovsky

> Арджуна спросил возможные варианты как можно узнать такого человека, Кришна ответил как на самом деле его можно узнать.


Кришна не ответил на вопросы:
Как и каким языком он говорит?
Как он сидит
и как двигается?
Именно поэтому я и затеял это обсуждение.
Учитывая, что мой родной брат был инвалидом с детства
Вот эта фраза комментария к этому тексту 

*...Так и человека, который обладает сознанием Кришны, 
можно отличить по тому, 
как он говорит, ходит, думает, чувствует и т.д...
*

мне абсолютно непонятна,
поскольку мой брат вообще не ходил,
и сидел на коляске весьма не ровно...

----------


## romanovsky

> [I][U]
> 
> _"Сыну Вйасадевы было всего шестнадцать лет. Его ноги, руки, ладони, бедра, плечи, лоб и другие части тела имели совершенную форму. У него были прекрасные большие глаза, а нос и уши были расположены высоко. Черты его лица были очень привлекательны, а шея своей прекрасной формой напоминала раковину...
> 
> _ ШБ 1.19.26-28
> 
> Таким образом, можно видеть, что внешний вид непосредственно связан с внутренним миром человека. Просто кто-то умеет это видеть, сквозь призму знания, а кто-то не может.


Я думаю, что Дурьёдхана был сложён не хуже Шукадевы, 
имел прекрасную осанку, 
сидел на троне весь артистично, 
судя по Бхагавата-пуране, 
говорил весьма красноречиво...

----------


## romanovsky

> Потому, перевод Шрилы Прабхупады более точен, нежели ваш перевод.


Вот перевод Шрилы Прабхупады:
Арджуна сказал: 
_"О Кришна, по каким признакам я узнаю того, чье знание погружено в трансцендентное? Как и каким языком он говорит? Как он сидит и как двигается?"_
Укажите мне место в Гите,
 в котором Кришна говорит о манере сидеть или двигаться

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Уже было объяснение 
Говорит --значит ,что он проповедует(во что верит ).  
Сидит -значит на что он медитирует(думает ). 
Ходит -значит, что он делает -деятельность .
Примерно так .

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Я думаю, что Дурьёдхана был сложён не хуже Шукадевы, 
> имел прекрасную осанку, 
> сидел на троне весь артистично, 
> судя по Бхагавата-пуране, 
> говорил весьма красноречиво...


Красноречиво можно и демонические речи произносить. 
Сложен он был как кшатрий -высокий сильный итд, а Шукадева как мудрец -атмарама .

----------


## romanovsky

> Уже было объяснение 
> Говорит --значит ,что он проповедует(во что верит ).  
> Сидит -значит на что он медитирует(думает ). 
> Ходит -значит, что он делает -деятельность .
> Примерно так .


Уважаемый Валерий Олегович, 
наконец-таки можно закончить эту тему.
Вашими словами вы подтвердили правильность моего перевода.
Да в этом тексте Гиты Арджуна не просит поведать 
о внешних признаках личности достигшей совершенства в духовном росте, 
а именно вот об этом:

_Каково описание того, кто упрочился в мудрости, установился в самадхи, 
как может быть описан стойкий в мыслях, как он проходит (пастбища индрий), как он может стать (стойким в мыслях)? 
_
Прочитав ответы Кришны на эти вопросы данные в текстах 2.54-2.78, 
любой человек сможет оценить своё сознание, а не тело.
Однако больше всего меня смутил не здешний перевод этого текста, 
*а он почти такой же как и у Смирнова, Семенцова и пр.* 
а комментарий к нему.

----------


## romanovsky

> Красноречиво можно и демонические речи произносить. 
> Сложен он был как кшатрий -высокий сильный итд, а Шукадева как мудрец -атмарама .


Вот именно поэтому бессмысленно спрашивать 
о телесных признаках продвинутых личностей

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Когда Нароттама Тхакур получил Гаура-бхаву ,зайдя в Гангу ,то его тело изменило цвет с темного от рождения на сияющий светлый .

----------

